# Hashi and detox program



## PirateRN (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone used a detox program for Hashi treatment? I've been on meds for almost 15 years and am not doing well currently. I went to a thyroid seminar last night and they spoke of holistic healing, liver detoxification and diet changes. Of course, they want you to sign up for their program and I was wondering of it's all poo poo or something valid. At the moment, I'd do just about anything to feel better. My free T4 is in the toilet while my TSH is normal but because I'm on NatureThroid, my doc thinks it's fine. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly? Mother Nature gave me a colon to detox my body. I think all these detox programs are a load of horse manure. I certainly wouldn't pay for it.

But, then again, this is coming from a gluten-friendly, alcohol-happy, carb and red meat-eating (in moderation) gal.

I think you'd be better off spending money on getting private labs drawn that include free t3.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? And have you had recent lab tests done of the list above? To answer your question; thyroid disease is very very serious but easily treated w/proper medical intervention. Not sure it would be wise to follow this other pathway.


----------

